# Ooops, how did that get there....



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

One can never have too many grinders...









Now, this is how you pack a box...




























Big thanks go out to @coffeechap for making this happen


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

That's an aspirational set up alright.... Wow


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

That is coffee goals right there! Would love to hear your considered view on the differences (both operationally and in teh cup) of the two grinders!

Andy


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

that doser on the ek is nice







versalab style


----------



## mendoza (Jun 23, 2015)

that's class!


----------



## ross.mcmanus (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow, that's one hell of a set up!


----------



## uman (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Loving the EK hopper


----------

